# Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?



## ziegenbock (28. Oktober 2004)

*Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Hallo !

ich habe mir vorgenommen auch mal ein online-rollenspiel zu zocken. da ich aber nicht so viel zeit habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob 5 stunden pro wochen ausreichen oder ob man es dann lieber lassen sollte. 
mein pc ist schnell genug (will mir noch 512 mb dazu kaufen und ne geforce 6600gt), habe eine dsl-flatrate und die monatlichen kosten sind mir auch (fast) egal.
wie lange spielt ihr denn so pro woche online?

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Weeper_1 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Natürlich reichen 5h pro Woche. Du wirst zwar Deine Ziele nicht so schnell erreichen wie jemand der 30h oder mehr pro Woche spielt aber wen kümmerts, erreichen wirst Du sie früher oder später auch.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass ein MMOG mehr und vor allem länger Spaß macht wenn man weniger bzw. seltener spielt. 

Die Leute die sehr viel spielen haben schnell max. Level, alle Items etc. und sind dann frustriert bzw. gelangweilt weil es, bis zum nächsten Add-On, nichts zu tun gibt. Als Gelegenheitsspieler kann man mit so einem Spiel locker 2-3 Jahre oder länger Spaß haben. 

Einziges Problem könnte evtl. Freunde oder Bekanntschaften im Spiel werden wenn diese wesentlich schneller Leveln als Du. Da sollte man aber drüber stehen.

MfG
Weeper


----------



## Iceman (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Was verstehst du unter "ausreichen"?

Mit 5 Stunden pro Woche wirst du Monate brauchen um ein hohes Level zu erreichen und jeder Bekannte wird dir nach kürzester Zeit davonleveln.


----------



## ziegenbock (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				Iceman am 28.10.2004 19:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Was verstehst du unter "ausreichen"?
> 
> Mit 5 Stunden pro Woche wirst du Monate brauchen um ein hohes Level zu erreichen und jeder Bekannte wird dir nach kürzester Zeit davonleveln.



mit ausreichen meine ich ob man damit auch mal ein höheres level erreichen kann. in der gamestar steht das man bei wow, wenn man lange nicht gespielt hat ausgeruht ist und dann die doppelte erfahrung bekommt.

ich könnte auch mehr zeit pro woche investieren, will aber auch noch andere spiele zocken. 



Spoiler



oder meine freundin wegschicken 



gruß ziegenbock


----------



## March20 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

ich würd mal sagen du schreibst hier welches game dir vorschwebt,dann kann man sich besser drauf einstellen.

wenn du z.B. NWN zocken willst,können 5h ausreichen wenn du den richtigen server findest.
hatte selbst wegen arbeit und rl weniger zeit online zu zocken.hab auf dem server wo ich war dann angefragt ob ich so ne art spezialchar machen kann.

hab nen char bekommen der ziemlich highlevel war,hab mit dem aber nie in schlachten mitgemacht.reines rollplay (also sagen erzählt,hilfe gegeben bei player-quest,usw...)

mein fazit:es kann reichen,wenn es für DICH genug ist.


----------



## ziegenbock (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				March20 am 28.10.2004 19:29 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würd mal sagen du schreibst hier welches game dir vorschwebt,dann kann man sich besser drauf einstellen.



wie gesagt ein online-rollenspiel. welches genau ich spielen will weiß ich noch nicht. im moment schwanke ich zwischen world of warcraft und star wars galaxies. da ich aber erst im nächsten jahr anfangen werde, habe ich noch zeit mich zu entscheiden.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Angeldust (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Wenn du dir darüber im klaren bist und auch damit keine Probleme hast dass es immer welce geben wird die dir in allen Belangen Haus hoch überlegen sind, langen 5 h sicher.

Man findet genug Leute die solche Spiele auch nur ab und an spielen, nur wirst auch immer nen gewissen Stamm an Powergamern haben mit denen man sich dann haltz nicht verscuhen sollte zu messen da sonst der Frust schnell Einzug erhält 

Nette Gilde suchen in denen die Leute es ähnlich handhaben wie du und die dies anders handhaben werden mit deiner Art zu spielen eh nicht so viel anfangen können bzw du mit derer.

Freundin wegschicken is btw net gut


----------



## ziegenbock (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				Angeldust am 28.10.2004 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du dir darüber im klaren bist und auch damit keine Probleme hast dass es immer welce geben wird die dir in allen Belangen Haus hoch überlegen sind, langen 5 h sicher.
> 
> Man findet genug Leute die solche Spiele auch nur ab und an spielen, nur wirst auch immer nen gewissen Stamm an Powergamern haben mit denen man sich dann haltz nicht verscuhen sollte zu messen da sonst der Frust schnell Einzug erhält
> 
> ...



das mit der freundin war auch ein scherz. riskiere doch keine fast 7jährige beziehung für  ein spiel zu beenden.

in einer gilde will ich auch nicht spielen (zumindest am anfang). finde kleien spontane partys besser. und auf pvp habe ich sowieso keinen bock. und wenn andere besser sind als ich, was soll's. es ist ein spiel, mehr nicht.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Angeldust (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Also mit der Einstellung auf Gilde hab ich kein Bock wirst dir seeeeeeeeeehr schwert un egal wo. Gilde bietet die Möglichkeit mit immer den selben Leute zu chatten.

Sozusagen deine Onlinefreunde. Ohne solche Freunde wirst du nie wirklich was machen können egal in welchem mmorpg. Levelgruppe mit Fremden sind zwar schön und gut aber es macht a) nicht den gleichen Spaß und b) kannst damit auch ziemlich deine Nerven auf die Probe stellen. Weil solche Gruppen wachsen auch net auf Bäumen da halt viele doch immermit den selben Leuten spielen.

Ist nict anders wie bei jeder Clique im realen Leben.


----------



## ziegenbock (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				Angeldust am 28.10.2004 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit der Einstellung auf Gilde hab ich kein Bock wirst dir seeeeeeeeeehr schwert un egal wo. Gilde bietet die Möglichkeit mit immer den selben Leute zu chatten.
> 
> Sozusagen deine Onlinefreunde. Ohne solche Freunde wirst du nie wirklich was machen können egal in welchem mmorpg. Levelgruppe mit Fremden sind zwar schön und gut aber es macht a) nicht den gleichen Spaß und b) kannst damit auch ziemlich deine Nerven auf die Probe stellen. Weil solche Gruppen wachsen auch net auf Bäumen da halt viele doch immermit den selben Leuten spielen.
> 
> Ist nict anders wie bei jeder Clique im realen Leben.



das ist mir schon klar das es mit gilden einfacher und schöner ist. nur befürchte ich das solche spieler wie ich, die nur ein paar stunden pro woche online sind nicht so beliebt sind. dazu kommt noch das ich in schichten arbeite, also mal vormittags mal nachmittags zeit habe. mal schauen was das wird.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## oskar (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				ziegenbock am 28.10.2004 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Angeldust am 28.10.2004 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit MMORPGs isses so: Entweder du spielst NUR dieses MMORPG und nix anderes, oder du schöpfst dessen Potenzial nicht aus. Zeit brauchst du.
Also lass es lieber, momentan gibt es viel zu viele, die auf den MMORPG-Zug aufspringen wollen, weils "in" ist, übersehen dabei aber das nötige. 5 h sind eindeutig zu wenig und lohnen sich finanziell auch überhaupt nicht .


----------



## J-Pray (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Hmm, es ist möglich ein MMORPG mit nur 5H/Woche zu zocken, nur Zockt man es dan ned richtig, allso man zockt es nicht auf ne art das es spass macht, dies nen ich meistens das Spiel falsch zocken und nach 2Monaten abhaun.
Allso meine antwort auf die frage ist NEIN!

Wen dich das Online-Spielen sehr interessiert kann ich dir empfehlen ein MP eines SP Spieles online zu zocken (zb. Sacred).

PS: Ich Spiele Saga of Ryzom seit Release über 50 stunden die Woche trotzdem bin ich immer etwa 50 level unter den PGs.
PPS: Verlass dich auf Oskar er kennt sich anscheinend gut aus und kann sich verständlicher ausdrücken alls ich


----------



## aniantheking (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Ich schließ mich J-Pray an und rate dir:

Spiel den MP Modus eines "normalen" RPGs. Oder WorldOfWarcraft mit "Stundenbündeln".


----------



## babajager (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				J-Pray am 30.10.2004 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich Spiele Saga of Ryzom seit Release über 50 stunden die Woche



50 Stunden die Woche ?! bist du Arbeitslos oder warum hast du so viel zeit ?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

50h/Woche ist allerdings schon sehr viel. Ich rate zur Vorsicht, ein MMORPG kann schnell in eine Sucht ausarten, also würde ich es an deiner Stelle auf "normale" Maße zurückschrauben ... wobei normal schon nicht mehr definierbar ist. Vor etwa einem Jahr war ich mit ~20h/Woche in einem MMOG schon hart an der Grenze zum Ungesunden, aber heute scheint das ja schon als gering angesehen zu werden. 

Um zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen ...
Ja, 5h/Woche reichen eigentlich aus. Egal was dir alle erzählen wollen, man muss keine endlosen Nächte investieren, um Spaß haben zu können. Sicherlich nutzt man das Potential eines MMOG dann kaum aus und auch preislich rentiert es sich vielleicht nicht, trotzdem sind je nach Geschmack selbst 5h/Woche in einem MMOG unterhaltsamer als 30h eines "normalen" Spiels. 

Zudem bleibt es auch weitaus unterhaltsamer, wenn du nicht vor Beginn an mit vollem Einsatz drinhängst. Hab das bei World War 2 Online gemacht, aber seitdem ich es nur noch 10-15h/Monat spiele, hab ich mehr Spaß als je zuvor. Selbes galt auch für SWG als es noch interessant war


----------



## Wamboland (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Also 5h/Woche ist schon arg wenig. Also das sind ja nur 2,5 Stunden an 2 Tagen oder so.... in Dark Age of Camelot z.b. brauchst für manche Dungeon Raids 6-11 Stunden .. und das am Stück. Ab und zu gibts auch welche wo es auf 2 Tage verteilt wird, ist aber selten.

Ich denke das man wenn man online ist auch so 2-3 Stunden am Stück sein muss... besser mehr.

WoW will das ja durch diese exp System verhindern, k.a. ob das sinnig is...  .


----------



## J-Pray (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

hmm, WoW könnte was  fuer dich sein, einsteigerfreundlich und auch gut solo spielbar und auch wen man ne viell on ist, fuer mich sind das negative krieterien am Spiel fuer deine sitaution ist das aber positiv.


Und noch was kleines, wegen den 50H/woche:
Eine Woche hatt  168stunden.
Da machen wir ma -63 stunden schlaf.
Dan sind wir bei 105 stunden.
Machen wir -5stunden essen duschen zähnputzen und solches.
Dan sind wir bei 100 stunden.
-42 stunden Schule.
Da bleiben noch 52 stunden


----------



## Angeldust (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				J-Pray am 31.10.2004 01:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch was kleines, wegen den 50H/woche:
> Eine Woche hatt  168stunden.
> Da machen wir ma -63 stunden schlaf.
> Dan sind wir bei 105 stunden.
> ...



Will nix sagen aber das dann typisch für jemanden der sein RL vollends den Bach hat runter gehen lassen. Wer Freitags und Samastags abends immer zockt wennandere Leute feiern sollte sich mal Gedanken machen


----------



## Wamboland (1. November 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				Angeldust am 31.10.2004 12:47 schrieb:
			
		

> J-Pray am 31.10.2004 01:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also meine RL Freunde spielen auch alle DAoC .. und ich finde es unterhaltsamer mit ihnen zusammen Abenteuer zu erleben als irgendwo rumzuhängen oder so  ... ok, ist ja nich so das wir uns nicht auch öfters zum DSA Spielen treffen, aber trotzdem *g*

Also ich kann derzeit viel spielen weil ich Arbeitslos bin, aber auch sonst gibt es genug Leute die MMORPGs viel spielen. In unserer Gilde ist ein Firmenbesitzer aus Berlin, der einen großen Teil seiner Freizeit mit uns in Midgard verbringt  ... ok seine freundin hat er erstmal 8 wochen in urlaub geschickt, von daher hatte er nich mehr Zeit als sonst ;P


----------



## Kosty (1. November 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

Es kommt ganz auf das Spiel an und auch was du für ein Spielertyp bist!

Eher Einzelgänger oder geselliger Typ, der viel mit anderen zusammen oder einer Gilde machen will?

Wenn man nicht aufpasst, kann man schon viel Zeit damit zubringen, vor allem, wenn man im Spiel erstmal Leute kennengelernt hat. Rechne zu der Spielzeit auch noch Zeit dazu, in den entsprechenden Foren zu lesen und mitzudiskutieren...das kostet auch Zeit!

Eine gute Möglichkeit mal reinzuschnuppern sind Free Trials oder Open Betas. Die meisten MMORPGs bieten die Möglichkeit, mit einer Free Trial für eine bestimmte Zeit mal kostenlos reinzuschauen und mitzuspielen. Da kann man gut feststellen, ob und wie das Spiel auf dem Rechner läuft und ob es einem gefällt!

Infos was es alles für verschiedene MMORPGs gibt kann man z.B hier finden:

http://www.mmorpg-planet.de
http://www.onlinewelten.com
http://www.mmorpg.com


----------



## ziegenbock (1. November 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*

erst einmal danke für die antworten. konnte nicht antworten, da ich mit meiner freundin einen wochenendurlaub gemacht habe.

das mit den 5 stunden pro woche ist nur ein ungefährer wert. es könnten auch mal in einer woche 20 werden, in der nächsten nur 2. kommt darauf an, was anliegt. wobei ich 50 h/woche als übertrieben bezeichne.

"normale" rollenspiele habe ich im mp schon genug gezockt (nwn, dungeon siege, diablo 1und 2, sacred, auch wenn das nicht so richtig läuft).

diese 2-wochen test angebote von diversen zeitungen habe ich natürlich schon getestet. hat schon spaß gemacht. und vom finanziellen ist es wie gesagt kein problem für mich.

gruß ziegenbock


----------



## Xychopath (1. November 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				ziegenbock am 01.11.2004 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> finanziellen ist es wie gesagt kein problem für mich.



hast du ein schwein... der finanzielle Aspekt ist der einzige Grund warum ich noch kein Online-Rollenspiel zocke...
1. Die Monatlichen kosten
2. Meine Eltern bezahlen mir zwar ISDN und würden auch die Hälfte der DSL-Kosten übernehmen, aber eben nur die Hälfte
3. Ich bräuchte dann auch wieder mehr Arbeitsspeicher 384 MB (alter SD-RAM) sind wohl ein bisschen zu wenig.

MIt meinem mageren Schülertaschengeld ist das nicht zu finanzieren!


----------



## ziegenbock (1. November 2004)

*AW: Reichen 5h/Woche für ein Online-Rollenspiel?*



			
				Xychopath am 01.11.2004 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ziegenbock am 01.11.2004 13:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe mich sicherheit nicht zuviel geld. aber ich gehe voll arbeiten (bin schon 30), meine freundin auch und so können wir ganz gut leben. auch wenn sie mir kein geld für mein hobby gibt 8warum eigentlich nicht???) reicht das geld was ich habe dafür aus. ich spare halt an anderen sachen (z.b. auto). allerdings muß ich genau wie du meinen speicher aufrüsten, habe im moment 512 mb ddr ram. will mir vom weihnachtsgeld mal was gutes gönnen (512 mb speicher und ne geforce 6600 gt).

gruß ziegenbock


----------

